# Hereford - Spring Bull Calf



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

Bull calf out of one of my old Brookview line of Hereford cattle.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Just look at the booty on that boy.
He's a dandy.

I dont see too many herefords out here in this area.
I hava always admired them.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

He's beautiful! And yes, quite the booty...;-)


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

A very nice looking calf, and the group behind him aren't too shabby either! Nice!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice chunky calf.


----------



## fitz (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice looking livestock.

fitz


----------



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for all your kind words. He certainly is a chunk.

Here's a photo of his full sister from last year.









A photo of some of his paternal half brothers (the polled yearlings in the photo).









And finally, here's a photo of his sire


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

what or they eating....does not look like a grass...very nice herd there


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

myersfarm said:


> what or they eating....does not look like a grass...very nice herd there


Those are weeds that came on strong last summer during our drought. Our pastures are mostly fescue and native prairie grasses.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, nice long topline!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice,,,can't beat a pasture full of herefords.


----------



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for your comments. 

Jerry


----------

